# Cut or bulk? 92kg (pic)



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Hi guys,

would like some feedback whether to continue my current bulk or cut in a month. I'm 6ft tall. What would you say my BF is at the moment?

Cheers.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Eat all the food

bulk bulk bulk you are far from soft


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd guess your bodyfat at 12% or so. Would be easier to tell without the body hair 

Unless you have a burning need to be lean in the next few months, I would keep eating & then cut for the summer.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Test in tea and deca on toast, bulk all the way


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I want to bulk but I feel that if I do I will be unable to get lean again :\.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Bulk bulk bulk, nowt wrong with a spare tyre or 2 round the waist


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'd guess your bodyfat at 12% or so. Would be easier to tell without the body hair
> 
> Unless you have a burning need to be lean in the next few months, I would keep eating & then cut for the summer.


 Sorry about the hair  . Well I was going to start a cut in a month or so for summer but I'm not to sure when really... do you think March is to early for a summer cut?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Cut that bush


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Skye666 heads up mate


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Bulk and looking good (dem BBC genetics)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666 heads up mate


 Looks like a charity page for the hungry.....boy eat!!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You're lean and the problem alot of lean people have is they're scared to bulk because they don't want to put on fat. I used to be the same. Now I just all out bulk and always get my abs back quick when I cut. Bulk mate,you'll get lean again easily enough.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Muhonu said:


> Sorry about the hair  . Well I was going to start a cut in a month or so for summer but I'm not to sure when really... do you think March is to early for a summer cut?


 Depends how lean you want to get & how quick you want to cut. I'm running my next cut through April & May.

Seriously though, another month of bulking isn't going to do you any harm as long as you keep your surplus sensible (300-500 cals)


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

How do we know?. What's your goal mate?


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> You're lean and the problem alot of lean people have is they're scared to bulk because they don't want to put on fat. I used to be the same. Now I just all out bulk and always get my abs back quick when I cut. Bulk mate,you'll get lean again easily enough.


 That is very true, I'm in two minds but if the general opinion is to bulk then I probably will bulk for a little longer. Another reason why I'm a little unsure about bulking is that I dislike looking fat but I suppose it has to be done to reveal a great body.


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> How do we know?. What's your goal mate?


 At the moment it's to be about 8% body fat at around 85-87kg ish hopefully


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Muhonu said:


> That is very true, I'm in two minds but if the general opinion is to bulk then I probably will bulk for a little longer. Another reason why I'm a little unsure about bulking is that I dislike looking fat but I suppose it has to be done to reveal a great body.


 Gotta bulk to get bigger mate. Just go 200-300 calorie surplus and you shouldn't gain too much fat.


----------

